# Beretta 70S rear sight blade - need a replacement...



## 6.5BR (Feb 21, 2014)

If anyone knows a source, or a substitute from another model, please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gun Parts Corp.: Firearm Parts & Accessories | Military Surplus | Numrich Gun Parts
Brownells: World's Largest Supplier of Gun Parts, Gunsmith Tools & Shooting Accessories - Brownells


----------



## 6.5BR (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Steve, they are not in stock right now.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet that, starting with a standard-size rear sight blank, it should be pretty easy to make a new sight from "scratch."
All it needs, I think, is some file work.

You can calculate the blade height you need from a table on the Brownells website.

I've done this sort of thing a few times. It really isn't particularly difficult.


----------



## 6.5BR (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Steve, sure you are right and I can work one down if need be.

If anyone else has feedback, pass it on - thanks.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> I bet that, starting with a standard-size rear sight blank, it should be pretty easy to make a new sight from "scratch."
> All it needs, I think, is some file work.
> 
> You can calculate the blade height you need from a table on the Brownells website.
> ...


----------

